# what treats for puppy training



## trkl (Jun 3, 2009)

We are in a process of potty training our 13 week old maltese puppy. We are using pee pads and do crate training. So far she misses about 50% of the time and will go off the pad. We had the puppy for 5 days. My question is: what do use for a reward when the puppy goes in the right place? I read moist treats better than dry. Any suggestions?


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

For housebreaking you want to use extremely high value treats. Boiled Chicken is a really good option. I also use the Wildside Salmon treats. My dogs LOVE these. Just be sure to treat immediately after they go potty.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i use organic chick from costco cook breast for 40 min on 350 and chop up real tiny 

another thing i just learned that is great is strawberry and banana freeze dried graduates for toddlers in the baby section they are tiny and mine love them and save. 

chopped up green beans are good too 

I like more natural treats after pancreatitis i am very careful


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Organic cheerio-type cereal.

Seriously.

Nikki loves them.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Your pup is so darn cute! 

I see this is your first post to so, Welcome to SM.


----------



## trkl (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks for all your replies!
I'll try some of these and see if she likes it. Wish me luck! (my first experience with a dog... And I thought potty training the kids was hard.)


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

So that she doesn't miss, either
A. Cover a small bathroom with pee pads and walk her in there with a leash or stand there with a baby gate so she can't walk off
B. Make an x-pen into 2ft by 4ft. Cover the entire bottom will pee pads. Take her to the pen and stand there. When she goes, reward and open the pen. 

Little bits of any soft treat will do. 2 pea sized pieces for urination, 4 for defecation works for me!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jul 11 2009, 05:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804103


> So that she doesn't miss, either
> A. Cover a small bathroom with pee pads and walk her in there with a leash or stand there with a baby gate so she can't walk off
> *B. Make an x-pen into 2ft by 4ft. Cover the entire bottom will pee pads. Take her to the pen and stand there. When she goes, reward and open the pen. *
> 
> Little bits of any soft treat will do. 2 pea sized pieces for urination, 4 for defecation works for me![/B]


I did Option B!  Worked great.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Everyone has already given you great suggestions. BTW, your baby has the cutest face! :wub: :wub:

Oh, and :Welcome 4:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

jmm is awesome wish i knew her when i was potty training my three - maybe i would not have had to replace the carpet then lol 



QUOTE (JMM @ Jul 11 2009, 09:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=804103


> So that she doesn't miss, either
> A. Cover a small bathroom with pee pads and walk her in there with a leash or stand there with a baby gate so she can't walk off
> B. Make an x-pen into 2ft by 4ft. Cover the entire bottom will pee pads. Take her to the pen and stand there. When she goes, reward and open the pen.
> 
> Little bits of any soft treat will do. 2 pea sized pieces for urination, 4 for defecation works for me![/B]


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

She is so cute! Where did you get her? Welcome!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwww, I'm not sure on treats, but I just wanted to say Welcome to the group, and your pup is tooo cute! You should post more pictures! What breeder is she from?


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

I trained Haley with little pieces of carrots. She goes nuts for them  Your baby is adorable :wub: Love to see more pics :biggrin:


----------



## trkl (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks for all your replies. Lacey came from Chrismans. She is a sweet little pup, we just need to figure out this potty thing. I'll take more pictures in a few days and will post some.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

:Welcome 2: Lacey is adorable!!! :wub: :wub: 

My two really like Buddy Biscuity Soft and Chewy and Zuke's Mini Naturals Soft Treats for training.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

My two love the Zuke's Mini Naturals for training also. London gets 1/2 or 1 full treat for training, and Preston is only 4 months old so he gets 1/4 of a treat for training. 

For both of my babies, they have never gotten treats for potty training -- I prefer to just praise them like crazy when they go in the correct place (which is outside for us). Puppies potty a lot at that age, and too many treats can potentially upset their tummies and/or soften their stool. Preston only gets a maximum of 2 full Zuke's Mini Natural treats per day.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Everyone's already given you great suggestions so I'm just popping in to say she is absolutely adorable!


----------

